# switching foods need help



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Back from the vet again today. I asked the vet why she was pushing royal canin low fat. The language barrier was rough but all she said was that it was good for his digestion and intestines...I asked again and again why this food, what is it about it, but the language barrier is rough. She also recommended science diet ....... says that both brands are plain and basic and easy on the stomach. What should I do? Should I feed him this royal canin? Or look in to something else like Acana or Orijen?
__________________

Here's a link to the original thread
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/other-pets/132969-domo-ate-cat-food-4.html


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am leaning towards a ZP allergy, has anyone else had that issue?


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Hhmm. Royal canin is crap from what I understand science diet the jury is still out. Your best bet is to research. .Google limited ingredient foods and go on dogbfood advisor.com they rate all foods. Guessing you arr trying to find something gentle on the tummy..I have one with tummy issues mine eat nutra ultra ultra holistic and do well. Are u looking for grain free or just sensitive? There are a few companies that make limited ingredients


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't pay much attention to vets when it comes to diets
They spend les time learning about nutrition than most people on cp do😀 
As for kibble I am a fan OD both orijen and acana (both the same company)
But there are a lot of better diets than the 2 crappy ones your vet recommended check the dog food rating site for more info



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I think we're going to try Acana Regional Wild Prairie Grain Free Dry Dog Food. Any thoughts? ZP is roughly 33% fat and 34% protein depending on which bag (lamb, venison, etc.) I think reducing the fat content might help. The Acana is 34% protein and 17% fat. Also this Acana brand lists sweet potatoes and pumpkin as two of the main ingredients, tummy soothing ingredients right? The meat is primarily chicken and not a red meat.

Am also considering Wellness Core - grain free? So many choices 

Miya is doing fine on ZP, it is Domo that is having the issue. Should I give her a little bit of the kibble as a variety? I know that a lot of you feed mostly kibble with ZP as a topper. I'm wondering if I should try that? I don't want to upset her stomach, but I do want to make sure they are both as healthy as can be.


----------



## Dramagodes (Apr 18, 2013)

My girl is 10 months old. I've had her on a grain free diet since I brought her home at 9 weeks old. I was using Wellness Core Puppy food, and while she would eat it, she didn't seem to like it that much. Then I tried Orijen Puppy. She seemed to enjoy it a little more. I took it into my vet and she said it was fine, but I was a little concerned about the higher protein content. After she finished the bag, I opted for the Acana Regionals (grain free) by the same company, since it is lower protein, but in my opinion a quality food from a company I trust (fresh ingredients, never any recalls, no ingredients outsourced, foods made are human grade). She liked the Acana Wild Prairie (Chicken), then the next bag, I switched the flavor for the Acana Ranchlands (Beef and Bison). She seemed to enjoy the beef a little bit more. I just bought her another bag of the Acana Grasslands (Lamb and Duck) since the last bag is about to run out so she won't get too bored of flavors and to give her diet variety of protein sources. She seems to enjoy her food, she has no tear stains, and her coat and skin are lovely. I think nutrition is important and has a lot to do with health and physical appearance of a dog. I did a lot of research before making my choice. There are a few other brands I also would trust giving to her should I ever need to (ZP, Fromm, Ect), but for now, she is doing great on this food. Also, a 5.5lb bag lasts about 2 months (give or take depending how many visits she gets from my parent's little dog, who prefers to eat the Acana over her own Royal Canin when she comes to visit!HA!) Just my input on how my girl is doing on the Acana.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I think Amberleah had issues with Wellness but remember every dog is different.


----------

